# Own Central Intelligence on Ultra HD Blu-ray, Blu-ray and DVD on September 27 or Own It Early on Digital HD on September 13!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “We're here for the Johnson and Hart show, and they deliver.”
> 
> — Sara Stewart, New York Post
> 
> ...


----------

